# Next-Gen Audi A6 allroad (C7) Render from Acerbus



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Having first sampled Audi's new A6 just last week, we've become entirely convinced that the new car will bring about an all-new level of prominence for the brand. Given that, we've been particularly curious about what new variants of the A6 will look like. Thanks to photoshop render artist Acerbus, we're now able to see.

*So What Do We Think?*
One of the things we really like about Acerbus is that renders never take much in the way of liberties. What you're looking at is an A6 with known allroad design cues such as the aluminum chin center, fender flares, wheels and grille. The only thing we might have done diferently is to raise the car up a tad. Nice work.

Check out the same shot in more colors after the jump. Thanks QARSI.de for the tip.

* Full Story *


----------

